# High Fantasy-style Furry novels?



## JuniperW (May 27, 2020)

Have any of you read any good anthro novels in a High Fantasy setting?
Best example I could think of is Redwall, those books were written a while ago but they were part of the reason I became a furry in the first place.
In terms of modern furry novels, my favourites are Slave Trade by Comidacomida and Imperium Lupi by Adam Browne. They're both very lengthy but I thoroughly enjoyed reading them both.
Unfortunately it seems these, and furry novels in general are pretty hard to find on the Kindle Store (where I get most of my books from). But when I do find one, it hardly ever disappoints.


----------



## Arishipshape (May 27, 2020)

Would you consider The Princess Bride to be High Fantasy? It's already self proclaimed to be "high adventure".

...Yea, that's not a furry novel, I know, I just love it and am curious as to your definition.


----------



## JuniperW (May 27, 2020)

Oops, should've made that a bit clearer.
Basically I see high fantasy as books set in a fictional world, e.g. Lord of the Rings, as opposed to low fantasy which usually takes place on Earth or a very Earth-like world. I suppose most fairy-tale style stories also fall under that category too.


----------



## redhusky (May 27, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> Have any of you read any good anthro novels in a High Fantasy setting?
> Best example I could think of is Redwall, those books were written a while ago but they were part of the reason I became a furry in the first place.
> In terms of modern furry novels, my favourites are Slave Trade by Comidacomida and Imperium Lupi by Adam Browne. They're both very lengthy but I thoroughly enjoyed reading them both.
> Unfortunately it seems these, and furry novels in general are pretty hard to find on the Kindle Store (where I get most of my books from). But when I do find one, it hardly ever disappoints.


It's been some time and I'll have to find them because they have really weird names. But I would also like to know too. I'm about to lay down and I'll find them later when I get up.


----------



## JuniperW (May 27, 2020)

redhusky said:


> It's been some time and I'll have to find them because they have really weird names. But I would also like to know too. I'm about to lay down and I'll find them later when I get up.


As far as I know, both books can be read for free too.
Slave Trade is on Furaffinity although the Kindle edition has some really beautiful illustrations.
If you have a Kindle Unlimited subscription you can read Imperium Lupi for no cost. They do offer a 30 day  trial.


----------



## Skittles (May 27, 2020)

I can recommend Podkin One ear. Gives me Redwall vibes. Redwall is also partly why I became a furry :3


----------



## Nemara (May 28, 2020)

For text novels, I can't remember seeing any beyond what's already been mentioned.

Of course, venturing into _graphic_ novels, there's a little bit more, though it's still rare to find one that has at least a majority anthro characters, as opposed to half or just a few.

The Amulet series has more anthro characters than you'd expect.

On the younger audience side, I recently came across the Stratford Zoo series, which features an entirely animal cast performing Shakespeare's plays.


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

Nemara said:


> For text novels, I can't remember seeing any beyond what's already been mentioned.
> 
> Of course, venturing into _graphic_ novels, there's a little bit more, though it's still rare to find one that has at least a majority anthro characters, as opposed to half or just a few.
> 
> ...


That's so awesome, I love Shakespeare.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 29, 2020)

There are two books that come to mind that I've read and remember readily, namely The Beasts of New York by Jon Evans, and The Blood Jaguar by Michael H. Payne. Both vaguely are like Watership Down, but much different and definitely epic. Note that the Beasts of New York is free under a Creative Commons license. 

jamesdavisnicoll.com: It’s The Hard Knock Life


----------

